# Brie TNT Wafers



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2011)

My girls have both called and asked for this tomorrow.. so I'm busy making some for them as an appy for Ma's Sunday. Sharing seemed like a nice thing to do, so here  this is for you. 
Place 1/4 lb. of butter and 1/2 lb. Brie in a med sized bowl and allow to come to room temp. Add 1 cup of flour,1/2 tea. cayenne pepper or less or more to your taste,and add some seasoned salt about 1/2 tea. beat well. Divide mixture in half and place one portion on waxed paper. Form into a long roll and wrap it in the waxed paper. Do the same with the other half. Refrigerate for 12 hours.  Remove one roll from frig and slice into thin wafers say about 1/4 in. thick Sprinkle with some sesame seeds I use about 1/2 cup for both rolls now bake in preheated 400 oven about 8 min. Cool and store in covered container. This should make 60 wafers. Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2011)

This sounds really good, Kades!  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds really good, Kades!  Thanks!


You're welcome.
kades


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2011)

kars, do you remove the rind from the brie, or is it incorporated.

this looks really good, and i have a small brie in my fridge looking for a use. thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> kars, do you remove the rind from the brie, or is it incorporated.
> 
> this looks really good, and i have a small brie in my fridge looking for a use. thanks.


Sonetimes I remove the rind, this was one of thse times. when I use with most tings the rind stays, I like it's taste.
kades


----------

